# Reading alot for my first cycle



## armywrestle (Jul 30, 2012)

I bought a book on Anabolics to read to get some knowledge before I jumped into anything.  Its over 800 pages and my head is going to explode.  This will be my first attempt at a cycle, I am 6ft 215lbs.... the one cycle I have been reading about is Deca/Dianabol cycle for mass, its an 8 week cycle and I understand what its saying and all the support supplements I need.  I would like some advice on how to go about this, and are these links on this site reliable to purchase my cycle


----------



## longworthb (Jul 30, 2012)

Deca takes 4 weeks to even kick in so 8 weeks is too short. Run 12 weeks and make sure you throw test in there. Look at the stickys at the top of the page and read that. Make sure u got ur ai's and everything for pct before u even start
here is what I'd run if I was you 
simple 12 week cycle. 
1-12 test e 500-600 mg every week
1-4 dbol 30-50mg ed
dont just jump on deca for a first cycle. It is very suppressive and it has it's own sides apart from test. Such as prolactin sides aka leaky tits. If u don't have something along the lines of caber more then likely ull run into problems
pct clomid and aromasin 
nice easy simple cycle that's garunteed results if ur training and diet is on point


----------



## armywrestle (Jul 30, 2012)

Im reading this book from a doctor and I still feel like I know nothing what do you mean by AI's and PCT?
and your saying only do the dbol for four weeks of the stack and then the test e by itself for the remainder?


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 30, 2012)

first cycle should be very simple, test only. if you really want to add one more compound, dbol would be ok but I'd still recommend a test only for a first cycle.


1-12 test e or c @ 500mg per week
1-4 dbol 30-40mg ed

for ai you have a choice of adex @ .5mg eod, aromasin 12.5-25mg ed, or formeron 1 pump ed.

You'll have to find your own sweet spot for ai dosages, blood work on cycle would help greatly to figure that out.

pct is two weeks after last test inj.

clomid 100/75/50/50
aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Jul 30, 2012)

armywrestle said:


> I bought a book on Anabolics to read to get some knowledge before I jumped into anything.  Its over 800 pages and my head is going to explode.  This will be my first attempt at a cycle, I am 6ft 215lbs.... the one cycle I have been reading about is Deca/Dianabol cycle for mass, its an 8 week cycle and I understand what its saying and all the support supplements I need.  I would like some advice on how to go about this, and are these links on this site reliable to purchase my cycle



I'm glad to see someone doing some research before starting their first cycle


----------



## armywrestle (Jul 30, 2012)

what do you mean by find your own sweet spot, sorry for all the questions but i dont want to go about this the wrong way


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 30, 2012)

Everyone varies in aroma taste levels an how they respond to aud etc. @500mg test e a week the rough range of ai you'll be looking at is either .25mg arimidex a day or 12.5mg aromasin daily.

Stick to test e for ten weeks, maybe a low dose of an oral during the 4 weeks you're waiting for the test to kick in fully. Use an ai on cycle and a serm like nolva or clomid for pct. wait two weeks after last test injection for it to clear your body and then run 20mg nolva or 50mg clomid a day for 4 weeks. Read heavy irons first cycle and pct sticky and you'll learn a lot


----------



## armywrestle (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks alot guys, also I see alot of links popping up on peoples posts but I dont know if they are trusted sites to shop


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 30, 2012)

Really vibrants post looks perfect, my first cycle looked exactly like that except 10 weeks and only 25-30mg dbol. 

Alternatively you can kickstart with a shorter ester test like prop and not have to try more than one compound your first cycle. Dbol is nice but estrogen can get high quick and it comes with a bit more sides than test generally. That's up to you, just running test e solo first would be fine you may just have to wait 2-3 wks to really start feeling the effects


----------



## Faymus (Jul 31, 2012)

Could you please give us your Age and BF%?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 31, 2012)

Faymus said:


> Could you please give us your Age and BF%?



I agree with Faymus on sharing your age, and you should also get deca out of your head.


----------



## armywrestle (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah the more I have been reading Deca doesnt seem right for me, I am 25 about to be 26... 15% BF


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jul 31, 2012)

You have gotten some very good advice from some fella's that have been here a long time.
Keep you'r first cycle very simple. Deca is not for you the first run. 
This is the place to learn all about ai's, PCT, and safe simple cycle's. 
Test E or C would be best and yes. Some of the sponsors that we have are very reliable for you to get started.
If you feel like it go to the other forum Anabolic Steroid Forum and you can get more information.
And as was mentioned I commend you for doing your research and the number one rule is Have everything in hand and know how to use each item Before you ever start.
Many people have made that mistake.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 31, 2012)

armywrestle said:


> yeah the more I have been reading Deca doesnt seem right for me, I am 25 about to be 26... 15% BF



12 weeks of either enanthate or cypionate.  500-600mg a week TOPS for your first cycle.  This will make you an animal and have minimal sides.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 31, 2012)

You need to go read heavy first cycle and then come back and ask your questions cause right now everything you are asking is there and a lot more.  I know you want the simple answer from people but trust me that sticky is loaded with answers to questions you dont even know to ask yet.   I posted it below.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## armywrestle (Jul 31, 2012)

thanks for the advice I am looking forward to this first cycle after reading Heavy Iron's thread about first cycle
I've been told some sponsor sites on here are reliable, but am not sure if I should trust any sites.  world-pharma keeps popping up, any advice


----------



## armywrestle (Jul 31, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> Some of the sponsors that we have are very reliable for you to get started.


Thanks alot brother, Im doing alot of reading to make sure I have done all I can to understand as much as I can... I am not sure with some of these sponsor sites they seem shady, and I dont want to use anything and up getting ripped off


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 1, 2012)

armywrestle said:


> Thanks alot brother, Im doing alot of reading to make sure I have done all I can to understand as much as I can... I am not sure with some of these sponsor sites they seem shady, and I dont want to use anything and up getting ripped off



You cant source check in here man.  You can go to the blood work section and do some research. or the other board.

Anabolic Steroid Forums


----------



## armywrestle (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh ok my bad thanks man


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 2, 2012)

Deca = worst side effects ever for most people. Hair loss is not a side effect, not being able to get an erection for your life is. Those books are outdated, anecdotal evidence is worth more than you'd think man. Definitely do testosterone only for a first cycle.


----------



## armywrestle (Aug 2, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> Deca = worst side effects ever for most people. Hair loss is not a side effect, not being able to get an erection for your life is. Those books are outdated, anecdotal evidence is worth more than you'd think man. Definitely do testosterone only for a first cycle.



Hey man can you e-mail me mp.mcgee31b@gmail.com


----------



## loydchristmas (Aug 4, 2012)

Fuck Deca by itself. Your dick will be non existent. Run test E or C for at least 10 weeks. Test is King.


----------

